# MS vampirella?



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*just wondering if Vampirella ever made it off the boat yet....

Z
*


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Z

Megahobby has them in stock and shipping now. :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Local store just got them in, here in WNY.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Just picked her up here at my LHS!

YES she has arrived!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks Frank!

MMM


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

LHS got the notice from Stevens that they were available, we didn't order any due to the $27.99 price tag.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

MartinHatfield said:


> LHS got the notice from Stevens that they were available, we didn't order any due to the $27.99 price tag.


*I wouldn't think it would hurt to order 1 or 2 for stock..just in case someone should actually come in and buy it....

Z
*


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Got mine today! ....................................................NICE


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Is it the same as the Aurora kit, or does it look like the picture on the box...this time?

I remember being more than a little let down many moons ago when I first got that kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

cozmo said:


> Is it the same as the Aurora kit, or does it look like the picture on the box...this time?
> 
> I remember being more than a little let down many moons ago when I first got that kit.


Same kit. If it were different it wouldn't be a repop of the MS scenes kit.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I should have mine in from Megahobby on monday or tuesday:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I received my vampy along with the gruesome goodies, and pain parlour from the great guys at megahobby..The vampy is an exact copy of the aurora, even to the color of the plastic I'd say! :thumbsup:..now thats the way to do a repop!I hate when they "upgrade" or change a reissue in any way, as I love it as a great blast from the past...

Z
*


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got my big box of vampirellas in today from Mega hobby!:thumbsup:


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

Just picked up my Vampirella kit today. 
Nice kit. Love the extra arms and legs.

I hope Moebius does a Glow version of this.

Now I want to get the rest of the Monster Scenes. 

Great Job Moebius.

Cheers,
GHB:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Thunder Hawk said:


> Just picked up my Vampirella kit today.
> Nice kit. Love the extra arms and legs.
> 
> I hope Moebius does a Glow version of this.
> ...


*I made sure I got em all as soon as I heard vampy was coming out..I got the others three months ago :thumbsup:

Z
*


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I wonder if the Moebius will come out with the animal pit and Dungeon next?:dude:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> I wonder if the Moebius will come out with the animal pit and Dungeon next?:dude:


We can only live in hope that the pit & dungeon make it


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

gaz91 said:


> We can only live in hope that the pit & dungeon make it


Seconded! Didn't think we'd see Vampi as soon as we did so anything is possible...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Got my Vampi a few days ago via ebay. Was going to wait for her at the LHS but decided it was just too important to leave to chance.  Never had an original release so this was really cool to get, along with the Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies. Did a basic assembly of Vampi this morning. Fit and detail (as such) are very good.

I started a new job a few months ago and haven't got much building done since. Maybe now I can finish up some half built projects.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with Thunder Hawk,a glow version of the MS Vampi kit would be cool. I was looking at the new reissue,and my original,and the colors of the two,while similar,are different. The original Aurora plastic was more opaque. I am so glad Moebius repopped her,oops,that did'nt come out right.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Having just picked up my Vampi, and never owning an original I was wondering if anybody can shed some light on the 'keying' of Vampi's arms? Were the original kits also done the same way? Has anyone tried removing the key so the arms can swing Victim-style?

I was debating whether or not to go the magnetic shoulders route so I can chop and change the arms. 

Also it seems like no matter which way you combine her legs, the right one is about 3mm shorter than the left. Is that an original 'feature' too?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Thunder Hawk said:


> Just picked up my Vampirella kit today.
> Nice kit. Love the extra arms and legs.
> 
> I hope Moebius does a Glow version of this.
> ...


Were the extra arms and legs new to the kit? That Aurora planned them but never included them?

That's a good idea about a Frightening Lightening Vampirella.

I'd like to see a Bama style longbox with an all new 1/8 Vampi. I guess it depends how many customers would ask for one.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I know the Aurora Vampirella always came with two sets of arms and legs. 

I think a glow version would be great too, but then again I just love glow kits. 

A new sculpt of Vampirella in scale with the Elvira kit would be a nice addition to the Moebius range. Not sure how much demand there would be though.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Not sure what you mean by "keying".

The Moebius Vampi is exactly as the original Aurora was. You should look at Dencomm's site for more info on her "developments".


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

By 'keying' I was referring to the slot in her arm sockets that a lug in the arm sits in, meaning the intention was to pose her with the arms in one position only.

With the customising nature of these kits I thought that was a bit restrictive. I cut the lugs out of the grooves.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Okay... Well I have no "keys" in my original.

Here arms rotate freely 360 degress. Interesting to know this was added.

Maybe as a way to differentiate the original from a repro.


----------

